# Skinless Chicken Wings Question



## edcentric

First post. We're currently living in India and trying to figure out how to cook some of our favorites (where we can find ingredients), but still cook healthy. We're trying to lose some weight. 

The question we have is about chicken wings. If the skin is taken off the wings and they are cooked in a pan (no oil), would that be considered healthy? We've been mixing in some wing sauce at the end for flavor. 

I'm concerned that our new found favorite is not healthy. 
Thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## GB

Well the skin is the least healthy (but tastiest) part so removing it will make it better for you. Chicken is good for you, but like anything moderation is the key. 

It is OK to use oil to cook them, just don't use a ton. Using a non stick pan will let you use less. Try using just a teaspoon or two.


----------



## Yakuta

I don't like chicken with skin - the only exception is roasted chicken which I will eat only the breast part with very little skin on it.  

The greasiness of the skin is a turn off for me.  You can make wings without the skin.  You may want to play around it for a bit but it's doable.  I would discard most of the skin and then wash and pat the wings dry.  Season them with some dry rub type seasoning first and then place them on a tray (I like to line mine with foil).  Spray it with a little bit of olive oil (Not sure if you get misters in India the last time I was there 2 months back no one used them so perhaps not and I am not even sure about olive oil, if not a vegetable oil is fine).  Just take a brush and brush them lightly with oil.  

Bake them in the oven until they are fully baked.  

Now prepare a hot sauce - these are also not normally the healthiest since htey use a lot of butter but a little goes a long way.  You can use some butter along with a hot sauce of your choice, some vinegar and reduce it until it's thick.  Fold in the cooked wings and let them simmer in the sauce on low for 2-5 minutes.  

Cut up some celery or other veggies of your choice and serve the wings with them.  They skin may not be super crispy but if you are trying a healthy lifestyle you will not miss them since the flavor in the sauce and meat will still be there.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I bake my wings on a broiler pan in a hot oven, but always leave the skin on.  LIke GB said, I believe that "moderation is the key".  If I was eating chicken wings constantly, than maybe I'd be concerned about the skin, but if I'm going to make up a nice big batch of them, that super-crispy skin is part of the overall enjoyment.  Even my super-health-conscious husband would revolt against skinless chicken wings.

If I were you, I'd bake them (no oil) with the skin, toss with the sauce, enjoy them, & just eat more "healthy" the rest of the week.


----------



## auntdot

Usually we remove the skin from chicken parts, we typically cook the thighs.  Love them and they are cheap.

But leave them  on the wings.  Am not going to bother skinning those little suckers and I think the flavor commands leaving the skins on.

We make them about once a year so don'g worry about the fat and calories in the skins.


----------



## SizzlininIN

As far as skinning the wings that would be a daunting task in my opinion.  The drumstick part probably wouldn't be so bad but the flapper would.  Personally I like the flavor the skin provides.


----------



## QSis

Geez, the ratio of skin to meat on wings is so high that removing the skin would be like throwing away half of the product.  The BEST half.

Crispy, crunchy skin on chicken wings IS the reason to eat them, in my opinion.  Wings are not on the menu when I'm dieting.

Lee


----------



## Claire

I'm not sure why you would bother. There is so little meat on the wings that the skin is probably the point of eating it. Rather than skin a wing I would take breast or thigh (depending on your preference), slice it thin, and broil it (or whatever your preperation is). No one can pay me enough to skiin a chicken wing.  I'm with Breezy.  It isn't something you eat every day, so enjoy the experience when you do, or just don't bother.  Don't make cooking a horrible chore, and skinning a wing would have a terrible amount of work for no good reason.


----------



## edcentric

Appreciate the feedback everyone. The effort of taking off the skin is not a problem since our housekeeper can do that in reasonable time. I think the idea to move to the chicken breast in wing sauce route is a good option for us, but I just love eating wings - just need to lose some lbs. 

- Ed


----------



## JDP

With wings now being close to the priciest piece of chicken you can buy, at least hear in the US, you would be dollars ahead buying chiken breasts and skinning those instead. They will cook easier and you can add you wing sauce to those not to mention the time you will have spent skinng all those little buggers. Even if the wings are cheaper in India I would bet the meat portion left after pulling the skin and bone is maybe 20% of the total weight.

JDP


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Here Goes*

Do you know when we were little, I mean did not know, our grandma used to take  all the skin that was left from the chicken that had been used for soup and bake it in the oven.  The skin which she called 'cracklins' were the best.  I seemed to look for them.  To this day, I know the skin is the best.  At least tastes the best.  Throw away the chicken and give me the skin, sure!  Would be in ER tomorrow.  

However, our grandma lived on farm and lived to be 91.  What do you think the secret was?  Ate eggs and bacon too.  Now stuff we aren't supposed to eat.  Had her own garden, chickens, cows, and  worked very hard.  Maybe that was it.  She had to use her body more.


----------

